# Some Irish melodies



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Here are three arrangements of Irish melodies. As always your comments are always welcome.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-747483224%2Fsilent-oh-moyle-and-avenging-and-bright


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-747483224%2Fmunster-cloak-and-the-fairies-reel


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-747483224%2Fcarrickfergus


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice set.
The first is a bit different, the brass section is powerful, but I prefer the sound in the second.


----------

